# A Few Interesting Pics



## GregP (Dec 12, 2014)

Thought I'd post a few intersting pics from times semi-recently past:

1) Here is the first startup of a newly-restored P-39 in 2004: 






2) Here is first taxi:





3) Here is the first time we pulled the Bell YP-59A out for public view. Note the guys are wearing Bolo hats and we fitted the fake propeller just as they did in 1942:





4) Here is the P-59 mounted on a pole at Edwards AFB:





All for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Dec 12, 2014)

1) Here is the Laird-Turner Racer Replica:





2) Here is a cutaway R-4360:





3) Here is the cockpit of a flyable Spitfire we had there in 2007. It has since flown home to the owner. It was a D-Day veteran with 2 victories to it's credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice shots Greg.

Geo


----------



## GregP (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks. More to come.

These things are for sharing ... most of the time, unless the owner says no.

More to come.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 13, 2014)

nice! i love that kind of stuff..thanks greg


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2014)

Greg,

Is that the same P-59 in both pictures? If so, that's sad as I thought they were gonna make it a flyer. 

Jim


----------



## BiffF15 (Dec 13, 2014)

Greg,
Thanks for the shots! I especially like the convertible P39! Any updates on the P59?
Cheers,
Biff


----------



## GregP (Dec 13, 2014)

The second P-59 is, indeed, a P-59B, and is on a pole at Edwards AFB. The first one belongs to the Planes of Fame and is on the short list for return to flight. The P-39 turned into Brooklyn Bum and went to the UK for a time with Steven Gray, and has since returned home to Texas where it is currently based. It occasionally flies today.

Will add a few more tomorrow. Have lots of off-the-wall strange pics like these.


----------



## GregP (Dec 13, 2014)

1) Here is a cut-off shot of our 100% full scale replica Heinkel He 100D:




Not much good as a shot but you CAN see what it is.

2) Here is a shot of our 100% full scale Bachem Natter (replica):





3) Here is a good shot of a Dowty-Rotol 5-bladed prop on a Spitfire XIV. It has since flown home to Texas and flies there on occasion.





4) Here is a shot (before it was cleaned up) of our Walter RATO unit. The Germans used to attach these to overloaded planes, sill them with C-Stoff and T-Stoff (Calcium Permanganate and Hydrogen Peroxide), and use the rocket thrust for an assisted takeoff from short field or to zoom-climb over trees at the end of a runway. When they burned out, they would drop off, parachute down, be collected and refuled, and reused.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 14, 2014)

Very cool Greg. I saw that P-39 in the first pic at Duxford in 2004. It made the trip over the pond for Flying legends that year. I like the YP-59A and its fake prop! Awesome!


----------



## GregP (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi nuuumannn,

Yah, the P-59 has some really interesting stories. When they were first flying it, the jet base was on the south side of nwhat is now Edwards Air Force Base and a P-38 base was at the North side. Naturally they saw each other, but the P-59 was Top Secret. The P-38 guys would say in debrief that they saw a strange plane with no propeller leaving a smoke trail and it got back to the P-59 base commander who, in turn, chewed out his pilots. The Chief Pilot, Jack Woolams, said, "I'll take care of this!", requisitioned a Jeep, drove into Hollywood, and bought a Gorilla mask, some Gorilla hands, a derby hat, and a couple of cigars. He came back and the next day, took off in a P-59, found the P-38's, flew up beside them with the mask, hands, hat and cigar in place, waved and flew away.

When they landed they said they saw a strange plane with no propeller, leaving a smoke trail, very close this time,flown by a Gorilla, wearing a Derby hat and smoking a cigar. The base Phschiatrist said they could file that report and be grounded or shut up. In the end, the P-38 guys kept seeing the P-59's but stopped reporting it. VERY strange but also true.

In the early days there was little jet fuel and EVERY single former P-549 pilot we have had give a talk at the Museum told of running out of fuel, gliding in to some airfield, walking into the nearest bar (they had phones), calling for fuel and getting a few drinks. Then the fuel would show up and they'd go on from there with a better attitude and looking forward to running out of fuel yet again!

Go figure ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## GregP (Dec 14, 2014)

1) Here is a Spitfire cockpit. This one is a Spitfire IX:





2) Here is the fuselage of our Hispano Ha.1112 before we started the restoration after the "Pearl Harbor" film. While filming Pearl Harbor in the year 2000, the Hispano experienced a right brake failure on takeoff. Once the plane started a slow turn to the left against full right rudder, there was nothing to do but close the throttle and wait out the inevitable groundloop. The wing has been repaired and it is now back on the gear, but we uncovered a lot of things that were needed, and it is turning from a repair into a restoration.





3) Here is the Franklin flat 8-sylinder engine out of the Northrop N9M-B Flying Wing out of the plane for maintenance. There is a torque converter mounted on the prop flange to help eliminate shaft vibrations.





4) Here is a visit by the P-38 "Glacier Girl" in 2007. My restoration partner, Bob Velker, is on the left and the the fellow on the right is Bob Cardin, who headed the project to dig Glacier Girl out of the ice on Greenland.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 14, 2014)

That's nice work there


----------



## GregP (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks. Been at the Planes of Fame for some 8 years now and, almost inevitably, see some things that happen. Sometimes I have my camera, but not as often as I wish I did.

If anyone else has a few interesting pics, please post them so we can see some besides mine. I was trying to start a post here where the pics you don't usually see get posted. You know, the ones that aew interesting, but maybe not the best ones ... anything a bit off the beaten track.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 14, 2014)

i never thought i would be happy i had a camera on my phone and once thought it was a waste and that i would never use it. i find i capture more stuff that way than with a regular camera. last time i got a new phone i went with one that had better resolution. i am not longer a technical caveman...i have progressed up to the dark ages...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Dec 14, 2014)

1) Here is a cabin Waco:





2) Here is front quarter shot of a beautiful Lockheed Electra:





3) Here is a shot of a runing German WWII aircraft tug:





4) Here is a shot of the instrument panel in our Hispano Ha.1112 before we disassembled it for renovation. It will look like a genuine Bf 109 panel when it goes back in. This panel we done by the former owner, Bubba Beal, not by the Planes of Fame and, as I said above, we are re-doing it authentically at this time except. of course, for the required US instruments. We DO fly in an airspace where you are assigned an altiutude in FEET, not in meters, the speed limits are in knots, not kph, and the altimeter settings are in inches of Mercury, not millbars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 15, 2014)

Sweet Greg, always pleased to see your pictures here. I bet the wartime Germans would have loved the uncluttered look of the modern instrument panel in the Buchon. That Electra is a beaut. Who owns her?


----------



## GregP (Dec 15, 2014)

A very nice guy named Les Whittlesy. This was the plane used in the recent movie about Amerlia Earhart. It is beautiful but, alas, flies only infrequently ... though it IS airworthy.

How about you posting a few pics? If you're in here, you've been to an airshow or some museum where you took pics. Post away!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 15, 2014)

Alright then, but only since you insist! Man, Les Whittlesy's Electra has a real spit polish on it! Would take a lot of hard shining to get it to look like that.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 15, 2014)

Some Teutonic lightness.

A lovely Bu 131 at Breighton in Yorkshire.












These two at North Weald:











A Bu 133 at Duxford:






Arado Ar 79 at DX:
















A Bf 108 also at DX at the same time:
















The last word in 'light' aviation; also at DX in the IWM hangars, a Fa 330 Bachstelze:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## BiffF15 (Dec 15, 2014)

Greg,
Nice shots, I too like the Electra, very COOL! Will the Hispano fly again with a Rolls or a DB engine? Any idea of a timeline of when it will get airborne again?
Cheers,
Biff


----------



## GregP (Dec 15, 2014)

Absolutely great shots nuuumannn! Love the Arado!

The Hispano will be fitted with a Merlin and will fly again. They want it to look like a Bf 109 so instead of the real-life 4-bladed prop of Buchon, it will be fitted with a 3-blade unit to look more like a Messerschmitt. It is entirely the call of the museum and I suspect the call in this case is from our founder Ed Maloney, but do not know for sure. We would LOVE to fit it with a DB and we actually own one. It is in a Bf 109G-6 in our Arozona facility. But we do not fly anything we don't have at least 2 engines for since if it breaks, you must be able to fix it an fly it home.

1) Since we're talking about the Buchon, here is the starboard gun bay, open, BEFORE RESTORATION.





2) Here is an open shot of the outer fuel tanks, which we removed. This will be an airshow aircraft and does NOT need long legs. But the Spanish DID manage to get decent range out it. Wonder why the Germans never did on the original Bf 109?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 16, 2014)

Excellent Greg, really interesting to see these.

I'm just going through some images I already have on the computer to find what might be of interest. here is some de Havilland heritage. DH.88 Comet _Grosvenor House_ at Shuttleworth:






Historic Salisbury Hall, where the prototype Mosquito was designed, and built not far from this building:






The Mosquito prototype at what used to be called the Mosquito Aviation Museum, next to Salisbury Hall:






Its cockpit:






A Mosquito B.35 on site at the museum. The B.35 was the last bomber variant of the Mossie, so the museum has the first and the last. It also has an FB.VI under construction:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bad-Karma (Dec 16, 2014)

Awesome pictures Guys thanks for posting! Greg do you happen to have any close ups of the gun setup on the p39? Always found that plane so interesting since its relatively ignored.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2014)

Good shots Greg!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 16, 2014)

Love this thread Greg! I have a question. The cannon in the P-39, is it my imagination, or is it equipped with a 37mm. The shells look a lot larger that the 20mm that they normally came equipped with. I do remember reading that that first P-39s were equipped with the 37mm but it was discontinued due to the flash blinding the pilots.


----------



## GregP (Dec 16, 2014)

Do not have any P-39 gun shots. Our P-39 is more or less static and has corrosion on the spar caps and spar, so there are no plans to resotore it as yet. As a consequence, nobody has looked insude in a LONG time.

I'll see what pics I can get. Many DID have a 37 mm cannon and somne had 20 mm cannons. Some were retrofitted in the fielkd with other armament.

Also, many people fail to remember that beloew about 16,000 to 18,000 feet, the PO-39 was a very decent fighter. If you ran into it at low level and had a fight of it, the outcome was NOT an easy prediction.

Glad you like some of the pics and I really like some of the pics that nuuumannn posted.

Thatks! Anyone have any more? If so, please feel free to share them. Pics the "off-the-wall" shots that we don't see all that much!


----------



## GregP (Dec 16, 2014)

I wondered where this thread went and now I see. I'll keep that in mind. I surmise this isn't material for the "Aviation" forum and will cease posting it since that's the forum I read.


----------



## GregP (Dec 21, 2014)

You're welcome/


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 21, 2014)

Greg, your photos are always welcome to me, wherever you post them. Thanks man.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 21, 2014)

A few more to squaeeze a bit more from this thread: A few surviving airworthy Avro Ansons:

These are both taken at RAF Leuchars of Anson T.2 WD413:











Taken at Shuttleworth of Avro XIX G-AHKX:
















Anson I MH120, firstly as VH-BAF at Wangaratta, Australia and then in Nelson, New Zealand:


























From the cockpit of a Dash 8:
















On the day of its first post restoration flight, 18 July 2012:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2014)

GregP said:


> I wondered where this thread went and now I see. I'll keep that in mind. I surmise this isn't material for the "Aviation" forum and will cease posting it since that's the forum I read.



What happened?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2014)

That one with Roscoe Turner and Boeing on it...a movie stand in for a 247?


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 22, 2014)

> That one with Roscoe Turner and Boeing on it...a movie stand in for a 247?



Yep, about the 1934 England to Australia air race. A reproduction Comet was built for the film. The Anson's owner has the fabric with the Warner Bros Comet logo on his hangar wall.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2014)

Good stuff, Greg and Grant. I'll see what I can find in the way of 'interesting' shots among my own stuff, and post a few.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice shots Greg!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes, please do, Terry.

Here's some light miscellany from around New Zealand:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2014)

A Piper Stinson 49 if memory serves correct.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2014)

Here's a few poor-quality scans from 'rejected' 35 mm transparencies from AV presentations from the early 1980s. 
These were taken at the BBMF, during night problem-solving, when making a documenary, and at PFA Rallies at Leicester East and Cranfield, with the Noralpha and Ryan at my home field, when I was on air show fire crew. 
The 'Shuttle' was a 'snatched' shot, as it passed my (at that time) front door on finals for Manchester International Airport - I heard the noise, grabbed a camera, pointed and pressed the button, hence the poor exposure.
The Phantom was at Coningsby, one of two pairs 'scrambled' especially for me, during shooting the above-mentioned documentary.
Some day, I'll clean these, and others, and try to get better scans.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2014)

I love that airworthy Anson in NZ. I just wish it was painted in its original RAAF colours.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2014)

Rejected snaps? You have high standards.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice stuff guys!

High standards indeed.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2014)

I agree!


----------



## stug3 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Tunisia- these guys seem pretty nonchalant about standing next to a burning plane possibly loaded with fuel ammo.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 9, 2015)

Great shot. Rather unusual, in that the static lines and bags are longer than the war time version, extending to beneath the tail plane, whereas the WW2 version (on the British 'X-Type' canopy at least), 'flapped about' just short of the tail plane, above the center line, even allowing for the strop extension normally fitted.
I'm guessing the rigs will be the more modern 'TU' type, with the longer static line to clear modern aircraft structures.
BTW, the chap under the tail plane will have to kick out of twists once his canopy has deployed - must have had an 'un-clean' exit !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2015)

Cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2015)

I was recently at that site, not far from where I live. I can't remember the name of the place, but it's not actually an airfield, being a FAA Service Repair depot, with aircraft brought in by road.
We visited via the road which leads to the farm, just visible at top right of the photo, and most of the buildings are still there. I'd need to ask my friend who was driving that day, exactly where it is, as he sprung it on us as surprise detour down some back roads !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2015)

Crazy awesome Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah, as soon as we turned the corner and saw it, I recognised it from the same photo, posted elsewhere on the forum at one time which, at that time, I had always thought was at the airfield at Stretton, again not far from where I live.
I think it might be Condover, but I'll need to ask my mate Mick, to check with his workmate, the guy who was driving, to be certain.
The buildings are now used by the farm and, further over to the right as we viewed it (left in the photo) were the remains of the gun-testing stop butts.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hindenburg at U.S. Navy hangar - Lakehurst, New Jersey


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 12, 2015)

some of the pics do not open for me....all i get is the red X.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice Shot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 15, 2015)

Heinkel He 112


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Probably a replica


----------



## stug3 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 18, 2015)

That B-29 shot rocks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice Angle...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hiller VZ-1 Pawnee

The Pawnee was designed in the mid to late 1950’s for the U.S Army as an aerial scout and shooting platform. It was flown by an infantryman shifting his bodyweight, similar to the usage of a segway, but without the benefit of digital gyroscopes.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 19, 2015)

A welder works on cowls for Liberty Ships in California, 1942.Photograph by Acme News Pictures, Inc.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Convair XF-92


----------



## stug3 (Jan 20, 2015)

C17A Globemaster III


----------



## stug3 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Breda 28 trainer, Chinese Air Force


----------



## stug3 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 20, 2015)

Convair XF-82, not Bell X-2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2015)

Not the WW2 shots and not related to the aviation but looking interesting.

The U-boat, number 118 washed ashore at Hastings Beach, April 1919 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 21, 2015)

I bet it was a boon for tourism.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2015)

Great pics, and obviously caused quite a stir.
Being on the beach, and with all the people around it, gives a good impression of its size, too.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 21, 2015)

_Taken from the “I Love WWII Planes” Facebook site:

Sad story: The crew of the Boeing B-29 Superfortress “Waddy’s Wagon”, 869th Bomb Squadron, 497th Bomb Group, 73rd Bomb Wing, 20th Air Force, posing to duplicate their caricatures in the nose art at Isley Airfield in Saipan, 24th of November 1944.

On the 9th of January 1945 “Waddy’s Wagon” took off from Saipan to bomb the Nakajima Aircraft Factory in Musashino, Japan. Coming off the target as stated in B-29 Hunter’s of the JAAF: “Another victim of a ramming was “Miss Behaving” AC #42-24655 from the 497th Bomb Group, flown by 1st Lt Ben Crowell. Capt Walter Young in “Waddy’s Wagon” tried to cover for his crippled wingmate as they headed out of the target area but eventually lost them. Young’s aircraft had also sustained hits from enemy fighters, and he in turn eventually ditched his aeroplane into the sea. Both crews were lost.” They ditched in the Pacific Ocean near the island of Hachijo Shima. The crew was declared dead on 10 January 1946_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Totalize (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow, great pics of the WWI U-boat. It doesn't look much different than the WW2 versions. Maybe its just the scale with all the people around it but looks bigger than the U boats of ww2.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2015)

U-Boat shots..great! never new that happened...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2015)

Totalize said:


> Wow, great pics of the WWI U-boat. It doesn't look much different than the WW2 versions. Maybe its just the scale with all the people around it but looks bigger than the U boats of ww2.



The U-118 a type UE II mine laying submarine of the Imperial German Navy and one of 329 submarines serving with that navy during World War I. The submarine was built by the AG Vulcan Stettin shipyard. She was launched on the 23rd of February 1918 and surrendered one year to the day later, on the 23rd of February 1919. Following surrender U-118 was to be transferred to France where it would be broken up for scrap. However, in the early hours of 15 April 1919, while it was being towed through the English Channel towards Scapa Flow, its dragging hawser broke off in a storm. The ship ran aground on the beach at Hastings in Sussex at approximately 12:45AM, directly in front of the Queens Hotel. 
The U-118 was 81.5 metres long (267 ft) and had a beam of 7.42 metres (24.3 ft), her total displacement was 1,164 tonnes surfaced and 1,512 tonnes submerged. powered by twin diesel engines producing 1,200 hp in total and when submerged she was powered by twin electric motors with a combined 600 hp. The complement - 4 officers and 36 crew.

A couple more of shots I found via the net ...



































































Between October and December 1919, U-118 was broken up and the pieces removed and sold for scrap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2015)

Great stuff.
I can't help thinking of John Cleese, in 'Fawlty Towers', but changing Torquay to Hastings - "And what do you expect to see from a Hastings hotel window, a German submarine lying on the beach ...."


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2015)

It turns out that the German U-boats liked being beached .... Two German U-Boats grounded near Falmouth in 1921. The one nearer to the camera is UB 86, a UB III-class submarine that was commissioned on 10 November 1917.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 25, 2015)

USS Boxer (CV-21) brings aboard 146 U.S. Air Force F-51 Mustangs at Naval Air Station Alameda, California, for transportation to East Asia in July 1950 during the early days of the Korean War. You can see they are coated with something to protect them from the elements. I have a book about P-51s in Korea with pics of them with the blue coating. They look like blue plastic toys.


----------



## stug3 (Jan 25, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2015)

Apparently, the coast near the Hastings in England became the favourite seashore for beaching of U-boats. I wonder if the reason for that could be the well-known English sunny weather?  Below ... the German U-Boat UB-131 washed up at Bulverhythe, Hastings on 9 January 1921. She was broken up on site.

The ship was the German Type UB III mine laying submarine. She was built by AG Weser of Bremen and following just under a year of construction, launched at Bremen on 4 June 1918. UB-131 was commissioned later the same year. Like all Type UB III submarines, UB-131 carried 10 torpedoes and was armed with a 10.5 cm (4.13 in) deck gun. UB-131 would carry a crew of up to 3 officer and 31 men and had a cruising range of 7,280 nautical miles (13,480 km). UB-131 had a displacement of 512 t (504 long tons; 564 short tons) while surfaced and 643 t (633 long tons; 709 short tons) when submerged. Her engines enabled her to travel at 13.9 knots (25.7 km/h; 16.0 mph) when surfaced and 7.6 knots (14.1 km/h; 8.7 mph) when submerged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2015)

Great info and pics Wojtek and Stug!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 27, 2015)

Grumman F6F-5 Hellcats converted to drones for use during the Operation Crossroads atomic tests on the Bikini Atoll in July 1946. The drones were flown through the radioactive cloud to measure radioactivity. (U.S. Navy Photograph.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)

Boys playing with ammo belts... the US Marines on Saipan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 27, 2015)

Gravesite in Great Bedwyn, Wiltshire. I magnified the pic but couldnt clarify the inscription. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## stug3 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2015)

Nazi German soldiers at Leningrad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 28, 2015)

Photos of Paris during the fight for liberation superimposed over recent shots by Parisian photographer Julien Knez.
50 photos de la Libération de Paris se fondent dans le présent : golem13

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 28, 2015)

That is so cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2015)

Agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 28, 2015)

pics like that are awesome....ot is kind of like pompeii in a way. shows important events took place right under our noses and those events are too often forgotten until we see who they were frozen in time.

pictures like the german soldiers in leningrad ( or pics of any soldier taken during the war ) a always makes me wonder how they faired....did they make it home to loved ones or were they among the countless casualties...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2015)

Cool shots! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2015)

Excellent pics!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 1, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 1, 2015)

stug3 said:


>




At today's price of $10.00 per .50 cal. round, thats a lot of dough being slung by the lads.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Park (Feb 1, 2015)

The "hole nine yards".


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 1, 2015)

looks like a lot of ammo but its only about 6-10 seconds worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2015)

stug3 said:


>



This is the just off the airfield at Stavenger, Norway. The building still stands. The Bf 110 has been removed. 


another view.................

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 2, 2015)

Did they fix the fence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 4, 2015)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)

Ha, ha, ha .... Pippi Langstrump ( Pippi Longstocking ). 

And something more from the Scandinavia ... Finnish soldiers riding in a snowmobile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2015)

Great stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 6, 2015)

A propellerless P51 being towed by a P61. Story here: ch1.10

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Immola, Finland, 2 July 1944


----------



## stug3 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 8, 2015)

Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice


----------



## stug3 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 11, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice ! Looks like one of Jan's creations! ..... after a night in the pub !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2015)

Hahahahaha awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 13, 2015)

Italy


----------



## stug3 (Feb 13, 2015)

Germany





Scotland





France


----------



## stug3 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2015)

Some good ones there.
Here's one I found in a 1970's magazine. Not an unknown type of 'Mossie', but one of the B.35's (TT35) 'mocked up' to resemble a FB.VI for the movie '633 Squadron'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 14, 2015)

This is like a Rockwell Corp. commercial or sales demo film for the Bronco from the mid 70's complete with a funky rock music score.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfC3ChIjCcQ_


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## stug3 (Feb 16, 2015)

Printed caption on reverse: 'Twenty-Eight Die When Three Fortresses Crash In The Take-Off For Raid On Kiel. Twenty-eight airmen were killed when three Flying Fortresses crashed together while forming up for yesterday's (January 5) raid on Kiel. the crash occurred at 2,000ft. and all three planes exploded when they hit the ground with full bomb-load. The ten crew-members on two of the aircraft died before reaching the ground. Three men escaped from the last plane but one of these died later. Associated Press Photo Shows:- A machine-gun from one of the crashed Fortresses sticks nose down in the ground while crewmen's belongings lie scattered around.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 16, 2015)

Printed caption on reverse: 'Independence Day Incident[obscured] American Bomber Lands In Garden In Southern England. With two engines out of commission and several of the crew wounded by flak, an American four-engined bomber returning from an early morning raid on targets in Normandy made a belly landing in a garden in Southern England on Independence Day[obscured]. Photo Shows:- After the emergency landing Barbara Deans meets one of the airmen in front of the bomber. He is the navgator, Lt. Masoni, of New York City. Lal July 5 1944


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2015)

What a cool picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 17, 2015)

379th BG Gunnery Practice


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2015)

*"There aren't innocent people, there are badly questioned only." - Felix Edmundovich Dzerzhinsky.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

